# going from npp to tren ace, ideas needed



## endurance724 (Oct 25, 2011)

hey guys im currently on week 8 of the following cycle

Weeks
1-6 dbol 40mg ED
1-12 test prop 200mg EOD
1-12 NPP 150mg EOD

been taking 25mg of aromasin EOD since start
and .5 mg of caber twice a week

i was thinking of going straight into a 8-10 week cycle with prop , tren ace and anavar something like this

150 test prop EOD
75mg tren ace EOD
100mg anavar ED

i wanted to keep the tren ace dose low, last time i ran it i used about 150mg EOD and i didnt sleep at all and it left my back with some bad acne scars.

any thoughts? would appreciate any help thanks. should i drop the test prop dose a lil or keep it at 200?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stats!




/V


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry victor this is my 3rd cycle, im a trt patient so ill just go back to my trt dose afterwards
 however im 6 foot, 207 pounds and id say around 10-12%


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 25, 2011)

I would recommend doing the blast and cruise method. being on cycle for 20 weeks just sounds crazy to me


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 25, 2011)

how did the NPP work for ya?


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> hey guys im currently on week 8 of the following cycle
> 
> Weeks
> 1-6 dbol 40mg ED
> ...



That is fine, although you'll want to pin the Tren ED to minimize sides.  50mg ED is a good place to start.  You could run your test as low as 100mg eod if you want.

Also, I would limit the Tren A to 8 weeks if I were you.  Most people I know, myself included, find it very difficult to run Tren A longer than 8 weeks.


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 26, 2011)

yes thanks GMO my last run with tren was 6 weeks because i felt so drained. usually i would take time off in between cycles but there was a thread up a couple weeks ago about the deca to tren or npp to tren ace transition and it looked interesting , figured id give it a shot.


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 26, 2011)

The NPP was great, will definatley use again for my bulkers. great size and strength gains.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2011)

My last and possibly best cycle with npp/tren ace looked something like this...

1-20 test e 1gr EW
1-20 EQ 1gr EW
1-10 npp 100mg ED
10-20 tren ace 75mg ED
1-6 75mg dbol
11-20 70mg var
HGH/IGF/SLIN (year round)

All in conjunction with adex, aromasin, hcg, clomid, GHRP-6, etc.


Put on a solid 16 lbs. of LBM and never came out harder and more vascular, came up with just under 8%bf.  I will always include a npp/tren ace combo-switch in all my cycles from here on in.  The npp packs on a good amount of mass, the tren and var at the end really helped harden me up like a rock.  I may use mast in place of the var next time around.

I never liked the idea of 2 19s in the same cycle, but it works well the way I laid it out.  Can't wait to run this again!!




/V


----------



## pieguy (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you have any extra sides in week 10 and 11 vic since both 19-nor compounds were active simultaneously? Caber all the way through?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Did you have any extra sides in week 10 and 11 vic since both 19-nor compounds were active simultaneously? Caber all the way through?



Prami....from my understanding, it has a much higher binding for D2 and D3.  It's said that it also increases GH much more than Caber.  Not sure, but Prami is what I had on hand.  I never used Caber before.  

And the transition on wk 10/11 from NPP to Tren Ace was a breeze.  I didn't notice anything "wrong".  On paper, I should have waited a few days in between though.  At the time I said fuck it and just pushed through. 




/V


----------



## vannesb (Oct 27, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> My last and possibly best cycle with npp/tren ace looked something like this...
> 
> 1-20 test e 1gr EW
> 1-20 EQ 1gr EW
> ...


 
70mg var e/w?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 27, 2011)

vannesb said:


> 70mg var e/w?




ed



/v


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 28, 2011)

i knew u where going to jump on this thread,lol^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> yes thanks GMO my last run with tren was 6 weeks because i felt so drained. usually i would take time off in between cycles but there was a thread up a couple weeks ago about the deca to tren or npp to tren ace transition and it looked interesting , figured id give it a shot.



You felt drained because your test dosage was probably too high. 

If you're running test higher than tren expect more sides. Flip the dose and nearly no sides ... After 12 weeks it was my joints that started giving me grief.

You only need enough test to cover basic functions. 50mg tren ED? Run your test at 250 EW.

I found 400mg test EW was magic with 75mg tren ED, could probably have dropped that to 300mg test EW


----------



## mnpower (Oct 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> That is fine, although you'll want to pin the Tren ED to minimize sides. 50mg ED is a good place to start. You could run your test as low as 100mg eod if you want.
> 
> Also, I would limit the Tren A to 8 weeks if I were you. Most people I know, myself included, find it very difficult to run Tren A longer than 8 weeks.


 
fyi bro i have played with tren all kinds of different ways from over 100mgs a day to multi injects of 25-50 mgs a day and the best way i have found is right now 50mgs a day shot at a consistant time, i do mine at 5pm right when i get off work because i hate sticking myself in the morning and it gives any PIP time to subside before bed. Next couple weeksim gunna bump it to 75mg's probably but I also weight 340lbs.  

i try to keep my tren higher then my test simply because test is what do they say 8-10x stronger then test. you only have a limited number of receptors, let them absorb the good shit. right now im at 350 mg tren ace a week and roughly 300mgs of test e


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^ how tall are you. 340lbs thats alot


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 28, 2011)

ok ill give the tren higher than test a shot, i hear that method gaining momentum lately. and yes my test dosage was way higher than my tren dosage on my previous run.


----------

